# Hilfe batch datei



## Azubi1 (17. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute!
Ich brauche eure Hilfe!
a) Ein Script (.bat-File) schreiben,
dass sich einmal am Tag per UNC-Connect
wie folgt verbindet: \\192.11.7.53\sdshare (Samba-Linux-Share auf anderem Server)
user: tante
pw: tante
b) von dort sollen einmal am Tag die beiden neuesten logfiles des vergangenen Tages (https/http-log = ssl-access-log/access-log) auf den Windows Server in das Verzeichnis e:\gp_logs\d2 kopiert werden.
MFG
Azubi1


----------

